# Echolot: Welches zu empfehlen?! Um 100 €



## MArvin123 (9. März 2011)

Hay Leute,

Ich suche für meine beiden Boote ein Echolot! Das eine Boot ist ein Hartschalenboot und das andere ein Schlauchboot. Beide sind so um die 2,50 m- 3,00 m groß! Das Echolot wollte ich an einem Stausee nutzen! Es sollte nichts großes sein nur eins womit man gut Bodenstruckturen usw. erkennen kann! Hab nämlich garkein Plan von Echoloten! Vllt. könnt ihr mir ja sagen worauf zu achten ist und welches ihr empfehlen könnt!?
Wäre cool wenn ihr vllt. sogar eigene Erfahrungen mit einem solchen Gerät gemacht habt und mir davon berichten könnt?! 

Das Echolot sollte so um die 100 € kosten! 


Vielen Dank im vorraus. 

Marvin


----------



## HD4ever (9. März 2011)

*AW: Echolot: Welches zu empfehlen?! Um 100 €*

die gute alte SuFU ...  - *klick* :m


----------



## HD4ever (9. März 2011)

*AW: Echolot: Welches zu empfehlen?! Um 100 €*

hier gerade aktuell aus der AWN Werbung ...
für Bodenstruktur und mittlere Wassertiefen sicher ausreichend


----------



## DerSimon (9. März 2011)

*AW: Echolot: Welches zu empfehlen?! Um 100 €*

Stollenwerk verkauft den Nachfolger auf Ebay für 90€ inkl. Versand mit einer DVD und dem Buch Bootsangeln. Wollte zwar zuerst bei AWN noch das Cuda 300 bestellen aber die bekommen das nicht auf die Reihe. Der Onlineshop hat Macken und auf eine Antwort auf meine Mail warte ich seit fast einer Woche. Daher habe ich es jetzt bei Stollenwerk gekauft. 

@ HD: Dein erster Hinweis auf die Suchfunktion führt zu folgendem Hinweis: Ihre Suchanfrage erzielte keine Treffer. Bitte versuchen Sie es mit anderen Suchbegriffen.:q
:m


----------



## HD4ever (9. März 2011)

*AW: Echolot: Welches zu empfehlen?! Um 100 €*

stimmt ... |bigeyes
klar gibts es auch immer bessere ... :m
zur Not mal beim Echolotzentrum anfragen


----------



## marioschreiber (9. März 2011)

*AW: Echolot: Welches zu empfehlen?! Um 100 €*

Habe das CUDA 300 gestern für 69Euro bei Ebay bestellt.
Heute war es schon da .


----------



## e.shikari (10. März 2011)

*AW: Echolot: Welches zu empfehlen?! Um 100 €*

bin absolut neu auf dem gebiet, aber für 69€ würd ich mir einen kauf für meinen baldigen schweden urlaub überlegen.
stellt sich nur noch die frage, wo kommt der strom her? akku ist ja nicht dabei, also eine art batterie dann wohl, die zusätzlich noch gekauft werden muss. was darf die so kosten und worauf muss geachtet werden, wenns echt nicht oft benutzt wird, ausser 1-3 mal im jahr?


----------



## MArvin123 (10. März 2011)

*AW: Echolot: Welches zu empfehlen?! Um 100 €*

Also ich glaub bei den billigeren Echoloten ist immer ein Akku dabei! Nur bei den Grossen, den Teuren fuer 500 + ist keins dabei! Oder taeusche ich mich da? xD


Danke uebrigens fuer die schnellen Antworten! Aber ich weiss immer noch nicht genau welches Echolot ich mir kaufen soll! -.- Also das Cuda 300 soll gut sein?! Hat irgendjemand erfahrung mit dem Ding? Wie lange haelt das Akku?


----------



## e.shikari (10. März 2011)

*AW: Echolot: Welches zu empfehlen?! Um 100 €*



MArvin123 schrieb:


> Also ich glaub bei den billigeren Echoloten ist immer ein Akku dabei! Nur bei den Grossen, den Teuren fuer 500 + ist keins dabei! Oder taeusche ich mich da? xD
> 
> 
> Danke uebrigens fuer die schnellen Antworten! Aber ich weiss immer noch nicht genau welches Echolot ich mir kaufen soll! -.- Also das Cuda 300 soll gut sein?! Hat irgendjemand erfahrung mit dem Ding? Wie lange haelt das Akku?



bist du dir sicher mit dem akku? schau mal in die beschreibung. zumindest auf ebay konnte ich nichts entnehmen, was auf einen akku hindeutet.

bzw hallo earthnex aus dem RR board :-D 
hab da deine suchanfrage auch mal gelesen, aber hast ja den thread geschlossen und dich doch noch "extra" in einem angelboard angemeldet. (bischen geflunkert, wenn ich sehe, dass du hier seit 04.2010 bist)


----------



## MArvin123 (10. März 2011)

*AW: Echolot: Welches zu empfehlen?! Um 100 €*



e.shikari schrieb:


> bist du dir sicher mit dem akku? schau mal in die beschreibung. zumindest auf ebay konnte ich nichts entnehmen, was auf einen akku hindeutet.
> 
> bzw hallo earthnex aus dem RR board :-D
> hab da deine suchanfrage auch mal gelesen, aber hast ja den thread geschlossen und dich doch noch "extra" in einem angelboard angemeldet. (bischen geflunkert, wenn ich sehe, dass du hier seit 04.2010 bist)



Ja  ich hatte mein PW vergessen! Nach dem mir bei RR board keiner geschrieben hatte hab ich ein neues PW angefordert! So dann hab ich direkt hier meine Frage gepostet! Und hier bekam ich direkt ganz viele Antworten!  

So jetzt nochmal zu deine Frage bei einigen ist ein Akku dabei aber nicht bei allen! Ich hab eben gesehen das Cuda 300 wird glaub ich mit Batterien betrieben! 

http://www.eaglenav.com/de/Produkte/Fischfinder/CUDA-300-Tragbar/ 

unten steht: "Batterien sind nicht im Lieferumfang enthalten"


----------



## marioschreiber (10. März 2011)

*AW: Echolot: Welches zu empfehlen?! Um 100 €*

Ich habe mir bei Ebay eine Bleigelbatterie geholt .
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=400184414759&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT


----------



## HD4ever (10. März 2011)

*AW: Echolot: Welches zu empfehlen?! Um 100 €*

natürlich ist da kein Akku meistens dabei .... 
man kann ne kleine Motorradbatterie und dafür nen normales PKW Ladegerät nehmen - gibts billig bei z.B. ebay


----------



## marioschreiber (10. März 2011)

*AW: Echolot: Welches zu empfehlen?! Um 100 €*

Dann lieber die aus meinem Link !
Die kann, im Gegensatz zu der Rollerbatterie, nicht auslaufen !


----------



## DerSimon (10. März 2011)

*AW: Echolot: Welches zu empfehlen?! Um 100 €*

Hallo Mario,

habe mir die Batterie aus deinem Link bestellt. Bist du dir sicher, dass die nicht auslaufen kann? Würde die gerne liegend einbauen aber bin mir nicht so 100%ig sicher....
Liegend würde sie jedenfalls deutlich besser in meine Tasche passen.

Viele Grüße

Simon


----------



## marioschreiber (10. März 2011)

*AW: Echolot: Welches zu empfehlen?! Um 100 €*

Ja, sicher !

Zitat Wikipedia:



> Ein Gelakkumulator, auch Gelakku, ist eine Bauform des Bleiakkumulators, bei dem durch Zusatz von Kieselsäure der Elektrolyt (flüssige Schwefelsäure) gebunden wird. *Weil diese Art Akku vollständig verschlossen ist*, ist es daher auch nicht möglich, Wasser nachzufüllen. Diese Bauart wird auch als SLA-Akku(SLA = engl. sealed lead acid) bezeichnet.
> 
> Spezifische Eigenschaften von Gelakkus:
> 
> ...


----------



## DerSimon (11. März 2011)

*AW: Echolot: Welches zu empfehlen?! Um 100 €*

Vielen Dank! Habe den Akku heute direkt liegend verbaut.


----------

